
Why all new tech startups have stupid names - earlyadapter
http://www.canadianbusiness.com/innovation/why-all-new-tech-startups-have-stupid-names/
======
earlyadapter
I find this issue to be crazy yet creatively stimulating at the same time... I
have spent tons of hours trying to find alternative spellings of my startups
in order to find available URLs. I just sit on the GoDaddy app searching. One
thing I noticed is it seems that GoDaddy engages in squatting and reselling as
"Premium" URLs...

